# Copperhead



## cre8foru (Sep 23, 2014)

This is the second Copperhead Ive found this year. It's been a good year for snakes.




Copperhead in Situ - Cobb County, Ga. by cre8foru2009, on Flickr




Copperhead retreat by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice captures!  You have been nailing some snakes this year!


----------



## carver (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice shots,beautiful snake


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 23, 2014)

how u kill 'em in Cobb county since u can't discharge guns in that county


----------



## donald-f (Sep 23, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> how u kill 'em in Cobb county since u can't discharge guns in that county



A hoe or shovel will do wonders when you want to make 2 pieces out of one.


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 24, 2014)

I dont kill any snakes.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 24, 2014)

cre8foru said:


> I dont kill any snakes.



Bravo


----------



## donald-f (Sep 26, 2014)

cre8foru said:


> I dont kill any snakes.



I have never heard a snake say I don't bite people. They will bite you and KILL YOU.


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 26, 2014)

donald-f said:


> I have never heard a snake say I don't bite people. They will bite you and KILL YOU.



Bees kill a lot more people than snakes. I dont kill them either. I just try and leave them alone.


----------

